#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-08-15
<BugeyeD> HFC. thunderbird selected from within ubuntu software center: 440MB. thunderbird downloaded from mozilla: 15MB. what gives?
<BugeyeD> that's a 30x difference. not easy to ignore when talking this many megabytes
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-08-16
<akgraner> internalkernel, hey I answered your email to the list
<akgraner> I think we could talk live CD's and raid all the stores in Asheville and run System Test on them from the liveCD's and see if they are ubuntu friendly
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> now that would be a fun day of Jamming :-)
<internalkernel> lol... sounds good to me, what was this talk of BBQ?
<akgraner> Oh everyone can come to my house
<akgraner> I'll cook some BBQ and we can drink and geek out on Ubuntu all day
<internalkernel> lol! nice... you had me at drink.  :D
<akgraner> you know slow cooked pulled pork to go with wiki pages, unity bugs, and ubuntu friendly
<internalkernel> totally... along with a good milk stout... mmmm...
<internalkernel> :P
<akgraner> I'll make it an all day long event - so people who have to drive (Like you all in Asheville) won't have to show up for an hour then leave...
<akgraner> like 9-6 or something
<akgraner> what do you think?
<akgraner> Ubuntu Global Jam at the Graner's
<internalkernel> I figure that could work... me and holstein (if he can make it) could probably car pool...
<internalkernel> otherwise as long as it's on a weekend... my schedule is good.
<akgraner> sweet...
<akgraner> I think the kids are going to have some of there friends dropping in and out b/c they don't believe Pete and I work (since we work from home when we aren't traveling- and we can introduce them to Ubuntu :-)
<internalkernel> on the other hand - the local LUG gets a decent turnout, so I would imagine we might get an equally impressive turnout for an "Ubuntu" event...
<internalkernel> lol...
<akgraner> either is fine with me - the LUG group can be invited too
<internalkernel> I don't work unless I travel either... as far as anyone else can tell.
<akgraner> lol
<internalkernel> oh, I was thinking - and holstein could probably chime in on this - that we might get a better turn out if we plan it at Firestorm... however, the draw of a home style BBQ... is... well... preferred  :)
<internalkernel> my preference will always be with food and drink... but I thought I should bring that side of it up too.
<akgraner> I am cool with it - since I am the only one out here in no man's land - I can head y'alls way
<akgraner> it's an easy drive
<akgraner> internalkernel, you and holstein talk about it and let me know - as much as I'd love to have you all at the house - if Firestorm will draw a bigger and more diverse crowd then I'm all for there
<internalkernel> I'll leave it up to holstein... since my decision would be biased for the bbq... ;)
<BugeyeD> there's a chance i could make it out sometime that weekend. food and drink sound great. but not necessarily in that order.
<BugeyeD> haven't been to asheville in, uh, probably 10 years. no idea about firestorm.
<BugeyeD> still have at least one outstanding ubuntu bug plagueing my laptop. it's related to the intel video.
<BugeyeD> and a new (to me) bug that prevents a flatpanel monitor from displaying anything until the boot is complete. not even the grub menu will show (signal frequencies out of range).
<akgraner> BugeyeD, did you file a bug?  I haven't heard about that one
<BugeyeD> the intel/laptop issue was already filed. the other one i haven't looked for yet - just found the issue last night. and i'm working today, so ... but i do plan to look for it, and assume it's already been filed as well because there's no way i'm the only one seeing something like this.
<akgraner> we has some issues with dual monitors and Unity 11.10 earlier
<BugeyeD> my issues are with 11.04, haven't looked at 11.10.
<akgraner> ahhh
<BugeyeD> one is a customer machine, so i'm not excited about installing beta (or alpha) software.
<akgraner> my primary machine is still 11.04 but I have a netbook with 11.10
<akgraner> alpha 3 right now
<akgraner> feature freeze was last week
<BugeyeD> my primary machine is still 10.10. :) the dual monitor config has been a bear to fix following upgrades, so i dread doing it.
<akgraner> ewww - I wouldn't be excited either - I take it it's a production machine
<BugeyeD> just a desktop, but that's "production" for them. otherwise the video part wouldn't matter, as i tend to disable graphical stuff on the servers.
<akgraner> yeah - I usually upgrade at Alpha 3 but I'm holding off right now
<BugeyeD> looks similar: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/781308
<lubotu1> Launchpad bug 781308 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "GRUB2 Boot Screen, on 11.04 "Signal Out of Range"" [Undecided,New]
<holstein> internalkernel akgraner
<holstein> im reading the scroll back
<holstein> im checking my calendar...
<holstein> is it that whole weekend?
<holstein> 2-4?
<holstein> right now, im off on the 2nd (in the evening)
<internalkernel> I think its at some point therein... that was my understanding
<internalkernel> maybe like sat afternoon
<holstein> saturday is going to be busy
<holstein> we have the LUG already that day
<holstein> we could just do something for the UGJ there
<internalkernel> lmao... I totally forgot...
<holstein> and something else more official too
<holstein> im fairly open sunday too
<internalkernel> it does happen to coincide...
<internalkernel> likewise... we could separate them out
<holstein> yup
<holstein> i can just mention it at the LUG
<holstein> i have a concert anyways
<holstein> not sure when i need to leave
<holstein> im about to 'put my thing down'
<holstein> its one of those prjects that just keeps asking for things from me
<holstein> 1st is was a short set at 3pm
<holstein> then, it got moved to 1:15
<holstein> then the "can we rehearse"
<holstein> then, we need to be there at noon?
<holstein> that aint right...
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-08-17
<BugeyeD> my laptop battery indicator shows RED - "only" 1hr 25 minutes left. i love my circa 1995 laptop. :)
<holstein> BugeyeD: i let mine go the other day :/
<holstein> took it to the recycler
<BugeyeD> holstein: what cpu type?
<BugeyeD> mine is a centrino, 1ghz i think, with 512MB ram. as small as today's netbooks, but mine has an optical drive. :) refuses to boot from usb, though.
<BugeyeD> also the first laptop with built-in cellular service (att) which i never used because *nix never supported the hardware.
<BugeyeD> sony vaio vgn-t350p
<BugeyeD> keyboard is a bit on the small side, but that's my ONLY complaint.
<BugeyeD> okay, that's a lie. video has been a pain off and on, but when that works it works great.
<holstein> BugeyeD: did you try plop ?
<holstein> ive had decent luck forcing USB boot with plop
<holstein> the dell i had was a 500hmz with 256 of ram
<holstein> one of the small ones with no CD-rom drive onboard
<holstein> it was like a pre-netbook in most every way
<BugeyeD> holstein: i was able to "boot" from usb using something or other, just not from the bios.
<holstein> its such a convenience, when you go back to no USB boot, its odd
<BugeyeD> just found a screenshot of plop - that's definitely what i used
<holstein> hehe.. its cool :)
<holstein> got the galaxy.gif or whatever
<BugeyeD> akgraner: wrt the grub issue mentioned earlier, this appears to have fixed my particular issue:
<BugeyeD> GRUB_GFXMODE=1024x768    --> /etc/default/grub
<akgraner> oh good
<BugeyeD> i was unable to figure out what mode grub was using that was out-of-range for the monitor
<BugeyeD> so now i'm back on track. just have to get the user data moved back over and deliver.
<akgraner> glad it worked out for you!
<BugeyeD> anyone here use lvm snapshots?
<akgraner> I was broken last week somehow in one of the updates - when you rebooted it removed unity
<BugeyeD> akgraner: me too. of course this isn't even a linux issue. which is why it was so lost.
<akgraner> it was crazy - it's fixed now
<BugeyeD> removed unity? as in deinstalled?
<akgraner> yep..it was a bug
<akgraner> they fixed it
<BugeyeD> i'll say. wow.
<akgraner> which is why I am not upgrading to the alpha on my main machine
<akgraner> I'll see what else wonky is happening and may even wait til Final release to upgrade this time
<BugeyeD> server-side, in general, i use solaris10 or freebsd. and take advantage of zfs, which has snapshotting capabilities. i'm looking for something similar for linux boxes. does lvm snapshots work in this capacity for anyone here?
<BugeyeD> my main boxes have to be stable, else i get no work done. so i'm hesitant. i'm still at 10.10 on my main linux dual-headed box.
<BugeyeD> and have only been there for a few months.
<BugeyeD> hi all. server-side, in general, i use solaris10 or freebsd. and take advantage of zfs, which has snapshotting capabilities. i'm looking for something similar for linux boxes. does lvm snapshots work in this capacity for anyone here?
<BugeyeD> fwiw, i'm not looking for a howto - i can figure it out on my own and plan to write a program to handle it anyway. i'm mostly looking for gotchas or pains that others may warn me about in order to save myself some time/suffering.
<internalkernel> BugeyeD: on the trilug mailing list there was someone just talking about how to use LVM to manage snapshots, one of the guys referenced a presentation he did a while back... he said he uses LVM on everything... I was meaning to check out what he was talking about... having had a moment though... http://trilug.org/
<internalkernel> do you (or anyone) use rsync to do incremental backups? I'm trying to sort this out in my head...
<BugeyeD> internalkernel: thanks, i'll take a peek
<BugeyeD> and yes, i use rsync for 300+ servers nightly. works like a champ. been using it for a decade at least.
<BugeyeD> internalkernel: rsync nightly to same spot every time. following the rsync, snapshot (target side). rinse, repeat. you now have versioned snapshots/backups.
<BugeyeD> i use zfs for the storage/snapshots, with all kinds of things as sources. i'm looking for a similar function with linux and figured lvm snaps might do the trick.
<internalkernel> BugeyeD: nice, I saw that trick with ZFS - I answered my own question... I was confused about --link-dest, but... then I thought about it. :D
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-08-18
<BugeyeD> how does one enable (vnc) screen sharing in natty? i have enabled it before, and used it - but i can't seem to find it tonight ...
<holstein> BugeyeD: no vino-preferences anymore right?
<holstein> is that in remmina ??
<BugeyeD> are you speaking enrish?
<BugeyeD> engrish?
<holstein> ;)
<holstein> remmina is the new VNC tool right?
<BugeyeD> i dunno, is it?
<BugeyeD> :)
<holstein> maybe not... i havent really used anything since 10.04
<holstein> just testing...
<holstein> used to be vino-preferences
<BugeyeD> where is that in unity?
<holstein> not sure :/
<holstein> and my 11.04 is gone
<holstein> its xubuntu 11.10 now
<BugeyeD> found it. it's called "remote desktop" in applications. which of course LOOKS like a client application, but it is the server config. meh.
<holstein> :)
<BugeyeD> and where do we find the built-in firewall maint app?
<BugeyeD> ufw from command-line?
<BugeyeD> yup, works. and gufw shows a really dumbed-down graphical interface. not that ufw isn't already dumbed down.
<akgraner> holstein, testimonial added
<akgraner> good luck tonight
<holstein> akgraner: thanks *so* much :)
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-08-19
<akgraner> Congrats holstein!
<akgraner> we now have a new Ubuntu Member on the team!
<holstein> w00t... now wheres my cloak!
<holstein> ;)
<akgraner> hehe that will take about a day :-P
<akgraner> holstein, now we need to kick internalkernel to go for his membership
<holstein> yup...
<holstein> and BugeyeD
<internalkernel> right on! congrats holstein that's awesome... you have... clout.
<akgraner> yes BugeyeD too
<internalkernel> sweet...
<holstein> internalkernel: watch out!
<holstein> ;)
<internalkernel> I haven't even thought about it since I have to cut back on contribution
<akgraner> holstein, as soon as the announcement from the membership board hits the list - I'll send it to the NC list and change all the contact info
<internalkernel> this has been a crazy year
<holstein> i thought i would be able to contribute more, and i would go for it
<holstein> but, this is what i got
<akgraner> who are you telling about crazy year
<holstein> im doing about all i can
<holstein> and, its going to be enough
<internalkernel> lol akgraner good point...
<akgraner> internalkernel, you don't have to do a lot
<holstein> im getting more efficient at it too
<akgraner> you just have to sustain a little
<internalkernel> right... and that's where I'm at for the moment... I guess this is where my expectations of myself exceed the standards.
<akgraner> hehe - don't you'll burn out
<akgraner> just ask me I know :-P
<internalkernel> totally, and I felt that coming on last year... hence the backing off I did for a bit...
<internalkernel> lol... do you have it in ppt?
<holstein> yeah, i backed off a bunch too
<holstein> i was going for the bug squad..
<holstein> in like 40 IRC channels
<holstein> i had to thin it out
<holstein> if the loco is truckin along, and ubuntustudio is good, im good
<holstein> and i can assist in the -beginners channel at my leisure, and the news team on the weekends when im idle
<internalkernel> yeah, I guess that's the point... don't do it all
<holstein> the news team gets on without me just fine
<holstein> i was busy for a couple weeks
<holstein> i would rather grab some new folks for that anyways
<holstein> we'll see
<internalkernel> cause I was all about doing it all... and then I caught akgraners presentation at ALF... on burnout.
<holstein> id like to thin things out a bit, and get focused on the loco enough...
<internalkernel> :P
<internalkernel> yeah... I thinks that's a good plave to start
<holstein> after ubuntustudio makes another release ;)
<internalkernel> s/plave/place/g
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-08-21
<Nivex> woohoo! new major rev of bzflag! who do I talk to about getting it fasttracked so it makes it in to Onieric? :)
<Nivex> oh nerts, it's not even in deb unstable yet
<melissa> hello
<melissa> how is everyone
#ubuntu-us-nc 2012-08-19
<internalkernel> anyone know some postfix voodoo?
<internalkernel> I'm trying to forward only one domain to another server - I've setup transport maps and relay_domains... and removed from virtual_alias... but no love...
<internalkernel> considering using relayhost - but I think that will relay ALL mail - which would be bad...
<Nivex> it's doable. hang on lemme see if I can dig up notes
<Nivex> http://dpaste.org/Se4oV/
<Nivex> that's how I'm rigged up
<Nivex> though now that i look at it, those are specific addresses
<Nivex> i've done it with transport before but I'm blanking on how
<internalkernel> I considered that method... but I already have a handful of other virtual domains - so all I can really do with virtual is remove the domain I want to relay...
<internalkernel> I was hoping to override using transport maps... but it doesn't seem to work - mail loops back to myself...
<Nivex> what directives you have for transport maps?
<Nivex> maybe something will jog my memory
<internalkernel> transport_maps = hash:/etc/postfix/transport - and in transport: domain.com relay:[mail.domain.com]
<Nivex> try it with smtp:[mail.domain.com] instead ?
<internalkernel> I've also added the domain I want to relay to relay_domains
<internalkernel> I've tried that one too...
<internalkernel> lol
<Nivex> and you're rebuilding the map each time with postmap transport ?
<internalkernel> yeah
<internalkernel> its very frustrating...
<Nivex> well, we're at about the same point then
<internalkernel> no worries... thanks for the effort though...
<internalkernel> I'm sure its something simple too... when I get it figured, I'll mention it...
<Nivex> cool. good luck!
<internalkernel> Nivex: doh! indeed... the obvious... restarted dnsmasq
<internalkernel> all of the sudden transport maps kicked in...
<internalkernel> it was like magic...
#ubuntu-us-nc 2013-08-16
<ranu> I've downloaded sptktool box(used in speech processing), done ./configure, make and make install, everything went well.Now if I wanted to use any code i need to go to corresponding folders and only could execute. How to make them available from anywhere
#ubuntu-us-nc 2020-08-16
<_marx_> Weather:   Temperature 28.9 C (84 F) Conditions Scattered clouds
<_marx_>            Wind from NE at 2.1 m/s (7 km/h, 5 mph) Cloud Cover 45% Humidity 55%
<_marx_>            Dew Point 18.9 C (66 F) Pressure 995.1 mb (33 in)
<_marx_>            Current Time Sun 16 Aug 2020 03:53:05 PM EDT
<_marx_>            Observation Time 2020-08-16 15:34:00 (America/New_York -0400) Source WeatherBit.io
<_marx_> Weather:   Temperature 28.9 C (84 F) Conditions Scattered clouds
<_marx_>            Wind from NNW at 2.1 m/s (7 km/h, 5 mph) Cloud Cover 45% Humidity 57%
<_marx_>            Dew Point 19.5 C (67 F) Pressure 989.7 mb (33 in)
<_marx_>            Current Time Sun 16 Aug 2020 03:54:26 PM EDT (America/New_York)
<_marx_>            Observation Time Sun 16 Aug 2020 03:20:00 PM EDT Source WeatherBit.io
<_marx_> hum, something filters out the Location line. the latter was inxi -xxxw
